# New Jigs!



## Fishing4Fire (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey guys just wanted to see if anyone else has tried out Dead End Tackle yet and knows where I can get more (not online). My wife ordered an assortment for me online and they are beautiful, first jigs I've owned with 3d eyes and they really add something to it. They all look good but I can't wait to try out the blue ice! Does anyone know are they going to be at the fishing expo or if they are in any baitshops near the downriver area. I like to see them in person instead of online before I buy more. Thanks in advance for any insight on that and anyone who used their jigs in the past how did you like them m


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

[email protected]

Here’s their contact info


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Ordered about 30 jigs from D.E.T.

Wow are they nice. thanks for posting link


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Anybody have a pic of these dead end jigs?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mjh4 said:


> Anybody have a pic of these dead end jigs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


https://deadendtackle.com/product-category/jigs/


----------



## Fishing4Fire (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Fishing4Fire (Apr 16, 2017)

Only one I have on my phone currently I'll post a couple more tomorrow for you.


----------



## DETackle (Apr 6, 2017)

I just came across this topic, and would like to thank everyone for their kind words. We always strive to exceed expectations with our jigs and seeing things like this is both validating and very much appreciated. Here are a few photos from some orders done today that we will be putting on the site, hope they help. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

DETackle said:


> I just came across this topic, and would like to thank everyone for their kind words. We always strive to exceed expectations with our jigs and seeing things like this is both validating and very much appreciated. Here are a few photos from some orders done today that we will be putting on the site, hope they help. Thanks again guys!
> View attachment 295653
> View attachment 295655
> View attachment 295656
> View attachment 295657


Do u have a retail store? If so I’d like to go and shop around.


----------



## DETackle (Apr 6, 2017)

As of right now we are only online, but come this spring let’s just say you will probably be able to find us in a few places. I’ll let everyone know when things are official, but that being said only online right now.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I just cleaned out your clearance rack, AGAIN today. LOL

Love your jigs


----------



## DETackle (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, appreciate the compliments and your loyal business.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

DETackle said:


> Thanks, appreciate the compliments and your loyal business.


I know your jigs are mostly for the Detroit river but do you make a 3/8’s for lakes? I’m heading to Canada for walleye and would like to pick some up. Thanks


----------



## DETackle (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep, we have 3/8 oz. We will be bringing the smaller sizes to the site soon, but for now we can make arrangements via email. We have the ultra minnow and Dead End style in 3/8. I believe we have roundball as well but haven’t made any of those up yet, but that wouldn’t be a problem either.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok will contact u folks thank u!


----------



## meatman (Jan 4, 2014)

I just received my first order, these look amazing! I already put a 2nd order in this morning. No paint in the eyelets either! Can’t wait to use these.


----------



## DETackle (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks meatman, appreciate it. Just finished your order, and let me say you picked some awesome colors! You should have them in a day or 2. Hope you enjoy them. It’s our goal to be 100% paint free eyelets. Big pain trying to knock out cured powder paint on the water when you should be fishing!!!


----------

